# My 6 week cut, Super DMZ/test prop/eca



## h3o (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey gym junkies

Follow me as I take this transformation this is the beginning to my goal.  Goal for next year is to compete in a amateur bodybuilding competition before the year ends.  Ill use this first post as a chapter reference into this ongoing log.  Follow if you want, but this is for me to document all the struggles and achievements I will be making in the near future.  

Starting stats

10/27/2012 

5'9
206.3
17.6%bf (on calipers 7 point pinch)
test free 7.9pg
test 230.8ng

results 

11/09/2012

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## h3o (Oct 27, 2012)

10/27/12 

Starting the first 6 week cut

week 1-4 2 pills super dmz
week 1-6 350mg test prop(100mg eod)
week 1-4 ECA 25/200/81 3x a day
week 6-10 nolva 20/20/20/20

add supplements
liv 52
musclepharm armor v
cla
bcaa
isopure carb free whey isolate

diet 
Carb cycling 
6 days low carb 1 day carb back loading

training

sat - off
sun - cardio
mon - chest/triceps/abs
tuesday - squat/quad/calves
wednesday- back/biceps
thursday - light cardio/abs
friday - deadlift/hamstrings/traps

right now using 3 sets of 8 and one burnout on the days i lift.


----------



## h3o (Oct 28, 2012)

*?Day 2


*?Started the day at 206lbs

Ran 2miles at 19:47 (side note i used to run this <16min in the military) need to work on this
did 6 400m sprints with walking back for my cool down between sprints


----------



## h3o (Oct 29, 2012)

*?Day 3


*? Started day at 205.1

Flat bench 8x135 8x185 8x225
tricep pull down 8x90 8x110 8x135
cable fly's 8x40 8x50 8x70
skull crushers barbell 8x90 8x100 8x110
decline bench 8x135 8x225 5x255 
dips 3 sets of 8 body weight
incline fly's dumb bell 8x20 8x30 8x35
wieghted pushups (weight on back) 20x25lbs 30x20lbs 30x20lbs

6 sets of 400m sprints

This is day 3 of the super dmz no noticeable strength increase, no back pumps, just feeling a little sore in the knees i think its just from the colder temperature here in washington.  Tomorrow is squat day so we shall see if i can keep the weight up with the knees being sore.


----------



## h3o (Oct 30, 2012)

*?Day 4*?

Started day at 203.7

squat 8x135 8x185 8x225
leg press 10x180 8x360 8x450
seated calf raises machine 10x100 12x150 12x200
seated leg extension 10x100 8x150 10x200
hack squat wide stance machine 8x90 8x110 8x135
standing calf raise 8x200 8x200 8x200
stairs 60steps per min for 10mins 

abs


had to take squats light today due to knee pain.  woke up feeling sick and lethargic i think its just from the 0 carbs for the past 3 days.  eca made the feeling go away and i could work out.  knee pain went away after a few squats but took it light just incase.  So far feeling a little stronger but nothing too serious ill be able to judge it more during back and deadlift days.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 31, 2012)

Have fun brother!


----------



## h3o (Oct 31, 2012)

*? Day 5*?

Started the day at 204 

bent over rows 8x135 8x185 5x225
Lat pull downs 8x100 8x140 8x170
row machine 8x90 8x120 8x150 4x200 (felt good)
DB Lat raises 8x30 8x40 8x55
Romanian Deadlift 8" deficit 8x135 8x205 8x255
Hammer curl 10x35 8x45 8x55
barbell curl 5x70 5x70 5x70 5x70 5x70
cable curl 8x70 8x90 8x110
Pull ups wide grip body weight 3 sets of 8

Overall felt good today, woke up a little bloated probably why i stayed about the same weight.  Starting to get massive headaches from little to no carbs, i might have to start introducing carbs and just do a calorie cut.  At the gym had tons of energy, felt hella good on rows and stacked the whole set to see how many i could do.  Felt some back pump when doing my romanian dead lift so i stopped the back there and went to biceps.  During bicep got vascularity on my forearms like never before.  I've been on test prop alone before and never had a pump like this. So far i am loving super dmz.


----------



## h3o (Nov 3, 2012)

*? Day 5*?

Weighed in at 204.3

30 mins cardio, ran about 3 miles taking it easy
and abs

Starting to look bloated, cardio is okay and weight is gaining.  Might have to add in some adex to this cycle. No gains to notice since its just a light workout day.

*?Day 6*?

Weighed in at 206.6 

deadlift 8x135 8x185 8x225 5x275 5x315 3x365 3x385(new pr)
leg curls 10x100 10x150 8x200
laying hip thrust 8x135 8x135 8x135
shoulder shrugs 8x135 8x225 8x315 8x405
behind the neck push press 8x135 8x185 5x205 1x245(new pr)
upright rows 8x90 8x110 8x135

Today woke up and started to gain a few lbs.  Felt tired in the morning but energy picked up throughout the day.  Libido is way way up considering i rolled over at 2am for a quickie lol.  At the gym strength was way up.  Havent hit 385x3 since before my injury last year, also hit a new pr for my push press at 245lbs which was great.  Started to see more definition come through espically in the delt area.  Also starting to get more vascular.  Strength is starting to climb rapidly, i am loving this stuff.


----------

